# Gesichter automatisch verfremden



## Passer (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte morgen Nachmittag auf einem Volksfest Fotos machen und diese nachher ins Internet stellen.
Da man ja bei der Personenfotografie mit einem Bein im  Knast steht, bleiben eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten
1) Ich nehme mir (viel) Zeit und verfremde die Gesichter manuell
2) Jemand kann mir ein Programm (am besten frei, bspw Gimp Plugin) nennen, dass die Gesichter automatisch erkennt und auf Knopfdruck verfremdet.
3) Ich verzichte auf Veröffentlichung 

Bin für jeden ernstgemeinten Ratschlag dankbar.

MfG
Pesser

PS.
Was die Gesichtserkennung angeht, weiss ich zumindest von Picasa, dass es recht zuverlässig Gesichter erkennt; leider fehlt die Verfremdungsoption.


----------



## Passer (3. Oktober 2011)

Meine derzeitige Lösung beruht auf
http://registry.gimp.org/node/24397
welches relativ gut die Gesichter markiert.

Schön wäre es, wenn man das noch per Batch umsetzen könnte, also erkennen und verfremden in einem Zug, bei mehreren Bildern, aber obiges Plugin nimmt schon recht viel Arbeit ab.


----------

